# Star Trek Into Darkness 3D keine Spoiler Wow!



## The Bang (9. Mai 2013)

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ich war heute im Kino und muss sagen ich bin platt. Was J.J. Abrams da auf die Leinwand zaubert ist Bombaststich. Sehr viele Wendungen und Überraschungen tolle Dialoge. Ein Film für Star Trek Fans. Wer als Neuling sich Into Darkness anschaut wird sich zweifelhaft fragen, was hier überhaupt auf der Kinoleinwand abgeht. Ich mein ich fand The Avengers schon extrem Bild gewaltig oder Iron Man 3 vor Kurzen. Aber was hier abgeht auf der Leinwand und der 3D Effekt kommt so extrem Hammer mäßig rüber das Ich manchmal fassungslos drein geschaut habe. Objekte oder Raumschiffe oder andere dinge sind bis in das kleinste Detail durch designt allein schon die Enterprise sich anzuschauen mit so viel Liebe zum Detail ich hätte am Liebsten im Kino stop gedrückt und mir einfach das in ruhe angeschaut. Schaut euch den Film im Kino an das solltet ihr wirklich nicht verpassen. Ich freue mich auf die Blu Ray noch mal und weiterhin kann ich mir als Star Wars fan J.J Abrams als Regisseur durchaus vorstellen. Ich glaube auf uns wartet das Geilste Star Wars aller Zeiten[/font]


----------



## Rabaz (10. Mai 2013)

Noch nicht gesehen, werde ich aber. Wenn man mal nix tiefsinniges für sein Geld will sondern einfach nur satt Optik und Action dann kann man bei einem neuen Star Trek nicht viel falsch machen. Auch wenn ich dem ganzen 3D-Käse längst nicht so viel abgewinnen kann wie mir immer alle einreden wollen.


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Mai 2013)

Ja am Wochenende gucken wir den an - ich als Trekkie freu mich sehr...beste Unterhaltung scheint garantiert und dann noch in 3D herrlich


----------



## Knallfix (10. Mai 2013)

(Un)passend dazu 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPkByAkAdZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Mai 2013)

Ich war gestern abend im Kino und habe ihn mir angesehen.

Bildgewaltig ist er definitiv aber Story technische irgendwie komisch. 



Spoiler



Es kam mir so vor, gerade als der Feind geboren war, wurde er auch schon besiegt. Das ging mir da etwas zu schnell.
Mehr will ich nicht sagen.



war auf jedenfall ein solider aktionstreifen den man sich auch ein 2. mal anschauen kann.

Sorry sollte ich dir die vorfreude geraubt haben. Glaube ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht :-)


----------

